# Best 21 pin sound decoder? Zimo, Esu, Massoth?



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, now it's time to beat your chest everyone that sells 21 pin sound decoders.

Going to get one of the new Botchmann trollys, and clearly with all the functions available, I will want to use the 21 pin socket provided by them.

So, what is the best decoder to get?

Criteria:

#1 Good electric trolley sound, and this has to be demonstrable, i.e. I have to be able to hear it before buying... don't care how, just as long as it's over the Internet.

#2 about 1 amp capacity. Stan Ames says the 2 motors in it stall at about 1/2 amp. I'd guess on my higher voltage system it might be a bit more.

#3 speaking of higher voltage, needs to be able to run on 24 volts DCC... can't do a "Quasinami" on this one.

#4 available pre-loaded with the sounds I want, and able to change some sounds without a programmer (Zimo is excepted since I have their programmer)

#5 documentation must be available in English

#6 supplier must be in the United States and have stock in the US...

#7 dimensions must be available, knowing it will fit in the trolley a plus


So, I'm calling on the experts and moreover the dealers who sell these nice HO-sized decoders (maybe some N scale ones too)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, at the risk of talking to myself.... looks like the Zimo 644 is a 21pin sound decoder. 

There are CVs for automatic control of a "stop light" for a street car, and modifications on how long it stays on after moving. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And the Zimo mx644 has a programmable input pin (possible use is brake squeal at curves).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was surprised that there was no "braking" function though, at least at first glance. The QSI actually has a braking function, which you can tie to a key, and pressing it will apply the brakes, which have effect depending on the throttle setting. 

Did I overlook something? 

Thanks Dan...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Biggest problem with using the Zimo would be getting the exact sound for an American trolley. 
The libraries are always improving and there are really great European sound files available. 
And I believe there are sounds from other sources than Zimo and we need Axel to respond on where they might be. 
And you can make your own as long as you have access to a programmer to load it. 
A friend has the bumblebee eggliner with flight of the bumblebee in the Zimo decoder for sound.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonder if anyone has tried a decoder in one of these yet? 

Guess I'll just wait a while longer. 

Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

SoundDesign made a an American Trolley Sound. SoudDesign makes exclusively Sounds for ZIMO.

Leave it up to Bachmann to put an antiquated interface in there:
21 Pin MTC Interface  
21 Pin MTC Logo




The 21 pin MTC interface is a standard adopted by both the NMRA and NEM 660. 


This interface is always a direct-connect type where there is no wiring harness. The decoder plugs directly on to the pin header mounted on the locomotive chassis. 


The NMRA standard has discouraged the use of this connector in new locomotive designs from January 2010. It is intended to be replaced by the PluX interface.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The funniest thing is that the person who influenced the use of this interface played a huge role in the NMRA in DCC. 

Thanks Axel, can one buy a 21 pin mtc Zimo decoder? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

A Zimo MX644D will meet the MTC" (21-in) direct, Amp requirements and meet several of your other criteria. Did you hear back from Axel on its availability? 

I was ready to also order the new Bachmann trolley, but was unsure what DCC sound decorder (I have Lenz DCC systems) to purchase and install. 

Unfortunately, Dietz documentation is still only offered in German language, so it will not meet one of Greg's criteria #5 above. 

I will check into trolley sound files with my Euro source for Dietz sound modules that will plug into SUSI on Lenz Gold Maxi decoder (two on order). It will also not meet Greg's criteria #6 above. 

Kind regards, 

Bryan


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Greg, have you checked out the street car found at web link copied below? 

http://www.sound-design.white-stone.ch/USA Projekte.htm 

Bryan


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt if any HO decoder other than the Zimo will work with the higher G scale voltages. Why they would put in such an interface is anyone's guess... 
I would suggest you wait and see what actually shows up in the trolley. You can always use a regular G scale sound decoder and rewire the whole thing or wire to the interface if you're stuck or don't like the Dappen trolley sound. 

Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just reading about the ESU HO decoders and it looks like they can handle 27V, so they might be another option if they have the sound file you like. 

Knowing Greg, he knows the answer already anyway.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

A little more info....in the latest GR magazine the Bachmann ad for the trolley says it has both a 21 pin AND an 8 pin interface so you can use either one. Now whether or not they give the pin layout details in the manual remains to be seen, but it sounds like you won't be stuck looking for that special pin layout.... 

Keith


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Unfortunately, Dietz documentation is still only offered in German language, so it will not meet one of Greg's criteria #5 above. 


That is true, however some Dietz decoders, include the SUSI sound modules are also sold by Uhlenbrock and they do have English manuals. 

Go to the Uhlenbrock web site www.uhlenbrock.de, then select Download/Hadbucher/English. Checkout 32100, 32300 and 32400. 

Uhlenbrock stuff seems earier to obtain that Dietz stuff.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

High Ball John, 

Thank you for your suggestion above, which I did check in the past and will revisit again. 

Bryan


----------



## jhking52 (May 6, 2011)

High Ball John: Who are some sources for Uhlenbrock decoders in the USA? So far no luck finding any via Google/Bing, but then again it has been one of those days! Thanks. 

John in Bowie MD


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Well I'm not in the US myself, but I found this website with a bit of googling:

http://www.dcctrain.com/


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I purchased my Lenz DCC system from DCC Train. I went there and found the text copied below on Uhlenbock: 

"Please visit DIETS (sic Dietz) Modellbahntechnik website for more information about sounds for Intellisound decoders. For Additional Information, contact DCCTRAIN [email protected] and also exclusive US distributor for Uhlenbrock products RJFtrains at [email protected]" 

The web link above for RJFtrains was "dead" when I tried it, but it works using http://rjftrains.com/. 

When I tried buying a Uhlenbock sound module from USA retailers several years ago, I ended up back at Dietz retailer in Europe that sells to USA.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Now reviving this thread, since I believe I will be getting a trolley very soon, so Zimo 21 pin seems the best choice, since it will the most function outputs, so I can add some other features.

Stan Ames, do you have any documentation on the decoder sockets?

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Stan posted some information in a thread about the Trolly under Product Review.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I posted in that older thread, and he posted the picture that shows only the 21 pin connector... I emailed Stan last night and he says that the 8 pin NMRA connector is actually 8 pins of the 21 pin socket. I need to research this. The Bachmann site has a number of PDF's, but as usual, they are somewhat sketchy.

I'm researching the ESU, TCS and Zimo decoders, and will pick one, based on the sounds available, but the TCS decoder is an HO decoder, and I'm guessing it won't handle G scale DCC voltages. I'm calling TCS today to confirm. I don't like their speed table algorithm (I have used their Z scale decoders), so they would be most likely my last choice. I have ESU and Zimo programmers, so I could use either, probably down to who has a nice sound file.

Greg


----------

